# For the 7 x !!!!!!!Lathe People



## goldstar31 (Jun 13, 2018)

Having a ramble on the French sites, I eventually came across  the Frank Patterson  stuff from the Tools and Mods.com  site.

For the newcomer, clearly worth the time spent

Cheers

Norman


----------

